# New "Reticulated" P. Nattereri pics



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

More pictures, taken this evening:

The "other" wild P. Nattereri in the tank. Big difference, eh? About 
1-1.5" smaller than the new ones










New "Blushing/Reticulated" P. Nattereri (4.5-5")




























P. Piraya (left) and P. Nattereri (right)










Comparison shot of two P. Nattereri variants










Another comparison shot










Comparison shot of new P. Nattereri (top) and yellow-form Ternetzi (bottom)










Nice ass










Two P. Nattereri variants (left, center) and P. Piraya (right)










Comparison shot










P. Nattereri variant in the shadows










P. Piraya


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

wow those are great looking fish


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Very nice pics...perhaps you can lamanize the term reticulated spotting for me as I don't really have a grasp on its usage.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Reticulation pertains to the type of spotting on the fish.....like this:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

awesome pics. What kinda cam do you have. Very nice detail.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I use a Konica Digital Revio KD-400Z.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dammit, quit teasing us with that gorgeous tank of yours...









Once again - stunning pics


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

wowahhhh.. new variant? I think so!







That Red looks better then the piraya


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Yeah, that little reticulated sucker is gorgeous. He looks so much more like the red p's of folklore that people imagine. I always kinda wondered why mine had the larger spots when they were juvees, I guess now I know.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Those guys are very red! Nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very very nice.....*drool*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice colors on your Ps and set up!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Impressive Piranha indeed. Are the eyes and scales silver?

As far as reticulated (netted effect) thats not clearly evident in the picture. Close-up pics could show this pattern.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its more like a lepard than netted; the GIF image was to give you the idea what the reticulated pattern looks like. I circled the pattern in yellow in this photo so that you can at least compare with the larger spotted nattereri:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pics im lovin that red


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Pygos you have, still where are the Caribas?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those that don't know what leopard skin looks like, here you go


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus im surprised u didnt show us ur leopard skin thong for that one j/k 
mattias i love all ur pictures keep coming they are the sh*t


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> dead golfish Posted on Jun 6 2003, 10:57 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> hastatus im surprised u didnt show us ur leopard skin thong for that one j/k


 That was my first choice







But decided this was more appropriate.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Actually, only the first day I noticed no color in the eyes. Since then they have a very light-red sliver of color around the pupil, with the rest of the eye silver.

I took an extra flourescent hood I had and put some light on the fish at some angles, and the scales are silver. (By comparison the Piraya's dorsal flanks turn a purple, the Cariba a very light gold/green, etc.) Tried to get close-ups but I'd need a regular camera for that since the digicam balks and just gives me a fuzzy, unfocused picture.

The Cariba are in there -- all four of them -- but were in other areas of the tank (and frequently dashing in front of the camera while I tried getting some shots in of other fish). Wasn't focusing on them tonight, so they didn't get any camera time.


----------

